# Pitbull poodle



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

They make quite the pair 

These two were IN LOVE. My friend at work brought his 4 month old pitbull pup, Nina, to work today to play with Yuki since we were super slow today...not very many appointments since school is starting up in our area and parents are busy running their kids around/back to school shopping. They spent the entire day wrestling and running around. He has been fast asleep since we got home almost 3 hours ago lol


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Together on the bed is adorable!


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!! The cuteness... It's overwhelming!!! Ugh just stop!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Too cute!

To be honest, though, the title scared me a little. A few weeks ago when I was snooping through CraigsList, I saw an ad for poodle/pit bull crosses for sale. Not pretty dogs at all. What would they be Pitdoodles? PoodleBulls? (sire was the pit, dam was the Spoo)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

My salon is slow this week too, boooo! Great for these two to socialize with each other!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> Too cute!
> 
> To be honest, though, the title scared me a little. A few weeks ago when I was snooping through CraigsList, I saw an ad for poodle/pit bull crosses for sale. Not pretty dogs at all. What would they be Pitdoodles? PoodleBulls? (sire was the pit, dam was the Spoo)


pitboodles? aaaaghhh! i am having a hard time imagining i can love such a dog. obviously not the dog's fault, so shame on me!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Are you sure that pit is 4 months old? She's huge.  I can not tell a lie. I really dislike them. It's not only those massive faces with beady little eyes, either. I have had one too many bad experiences and one too many vet bills due to a pitbull to ever like them. I am glad your two got along today, though. I cross the street if I see one. ick

Your poodle, on the other hand, is gorgeous.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I love it! Both are too sweet. You've motivated me to try and get a picture of Hemi playing with a kangal or a czechoslovakian wolfdog.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Pooble? Piddle?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad they had fun together. And I do know there can be some nice pitties, but I am with Outwest, just don't like them (not the looks not the general likely temperament, have had too many scary encounters). Oh and the idea of a poodle pit cross is just so wrong!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I like them, and their looks but could never own one. I have yet to meet a mean one! All the ones I have met have been kissers and cuddlers, they just sniff my dogs or show no interest, they were more about people attention. Hopefully her owner does a good job with socializing her and her training so she doesn't end up like the stereotypical pit. 

I can't even picture a pit-poodle mix lol not a very pretty dog shows up in my mind.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I dislike pitbulls too. Mostly because... Weren't they bred to be mean/big agressive/and to have the strongest most powerful bite and they just don't let go? 

I like dogs that are bred to be loving and smart and most of all healthy.

I think pitbulls are beautiful but I think most of them are just "wired wrong" not their fault, but I keep my distance especially if my poodles are with me. I kinda would make a scene about it, like: "please hold on to that leash as if your life depends on it Sir. Because if anything happens to my poodles, your life will be on the line -at least financially, cause I'll go after you and hunt you down at whatever cost. Beautiful dog by the way" - then I smile and and get away as fast as I can keeping an eye on the pitbull and would definitely defend my poodles at all costs , I'd rather get bitten myself!!!! Because by the law unfortunately dogs are "objects" and if the pit bites ME instead I would sue his ass !!!!!! And make it public to every new station to educate people on : "if you insist on owning a "known-to-have-aggressive-tendencies-dog, than commit to the responsibilities that come with it. Like socializing as early on puppyhood as possible and lots of good training and strong tight safe leashes, always!!!

 my 2 cents


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Pitbulls, in their breed infancy, were bred to kill vermin. Then, as animal baiting became popular, they were bred to be pit dogs. Originally against bears, lions, etc, but those animals were hard and expensive to source. So, they switch to dog fighting. So dog aggression is common. HOWEVER, people aggression is not common at all, as who wants to get in a pit to collect a dog and get mauled? They are very people friendly and enjoyed life as "the nanny dog" until they got picked as the next "dangerous dog", like dobermanns, rotties and such before them.
Pitbulls Used to Be Considered the Perfect "Nanny Dogs" for Children -- Until the Media Turned Them Into Monsters | Alternet


I love pitties and one day when we are not active duty I will have one. They are not for everyone and sadly have seen a huge issue in unscrupulous breeding. But making something illegal only harms the law-abiding. 
Just like the average poodle is not from a super responsible/awesome breeder, pits/staffs are even more unfortunate.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

I work at a vet clinic and we would happily work on a pit any day but unfortunately almost every standard poodle client we have are sensitive fear biters who need to be muzzled. Pits will practically lick you while you're doing an anal exam! lol! 

Rebecca


----------



## balam (Sep 12, 2014)

Poopits!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

The pitts might lick you when you do an exam, but if the poodle decides to bite the damage is NOT going to be like that of a serious pitt bite! Sorry, I just don't buy it. I think socialization can help, but what is bred in, is bred in. If they do decide to bite the consequences are so much greater than a spoo, or a rott, or a shepherd etc. ANY dog can bite, even well socialized ones if they are pushed past their limits. But if a golden retriever bites the damage is going to be much less in most cases.

I don't like them. I have a friend that has a sweet girl. LOVES people and other dogs. Wants to eat my cats (she only comes over for nail trims and must stay on the porch). I know she is sweet. My friend also has a 6 year old little girl. NOT a chance I would take, I don't care how sweet that dog seems. If she decides she has had enough it is NOT going to be pretty!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly's Mom said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!! The cuteness... It's overwhelming!!! Ugh just stop!!!


I can't even take the cuteness, ok?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Michelle, I am glad that you allowed Yuki and Nina to have such an awesome play day. It is good for pups to be exposed to other breeds in a positive way. Kudos to you for not prejudging the individual pup.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Actually, the worst dog bite I ever got while working at a veterinary office was from a bassett hound, some permanent loss of function from that one. Bloody show dog to boot. Pits were always so very sweet and stoic. 

Bring a min pin in the office and there's a good chance I'm pulling out a muzzle to carry in the exam room just in case. 

Just for the record, worst bites I ever got were from house cats. None of the tigers ever got me, though. Hmm, wonder why?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I love all dogs and I am glad Yuki had a good time. With that being said, the only time I am really wary of Pits is when I have Molly with me.....so far every time I've had her near one they want to eat her! I guess she looks like a nice bunny or a cat to them!! Hahaha!
I've met many nice pits, but I just would never own one.....they are a huge responsibility!


BorderKelpie...............when I was a Vet Tech I never had a problem with Pits, they just took whatever you were doing to them.....it was those darn Terrier(Terriost) like the Scotties or the Highlands that were nasty! Didn't trust Chows or Akitas EVER!!!!!


----------



## ArmedOptician (Aug 24, 2014)

BorderKelpie said:


> Actually, the worst dog bite I ever got while working at a veterinary office was from a bassett hound, some permanent loss of function from that one. Bloody show dog to boot. Pits were always so very sweet and stoic.
> 
> Bring a min pin in the office and there's a good chance I'm pulling out a muzzle to carry in the exam room just in case.
> 
> Just for the record, worst bites I ever got were from house cats. None of the tigers ever got me, though. Hmm, wonder why?


I've been around critters all of my life and I love them all. I've met a couple nasty PBTs, but the meanest dog I ever encountered was my great grandmother's Yorkie, Kimmy.

Funny you mention the house cat. One of my friends just yesterday had her cat bite and LOCK ON to her hand to the point that her husband had to almost choke it to get it to release. She had to go to the hospital with a really vicious looking wound.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

ArmedOptician, I hope your friend recovers quickly, that's going to hurt for a while.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

When I groomed I had a bad cat bite. I opened the crate and the cat lunged out and got my wrist. After hanging there for what seemed like a very long time, he took off, jumped up on a table, from there up on a stack of crates, and then right up through the ceiling tiles. He was running around in out ceiling! lol....we would hear, badump, badump, badump, and you could follow the noise across the room. I had to be put on antibiotics and have it cleaned at the hospital. I still say, had it been a Pitt that decided to bite me, It would have been much worse 

I agree, other breeds tend to cause more problems than the pitts, but if they did bite, though there was damage, you could get them to let go. Pitts don't release!


----------



## Eon (Sep 9, 2014)

BorderKelpie said:


> Too cute!
> 
> To be honest, though, the title scared me a little. A few weeks ago when I was snooping through CraigsList, I saw an ad for poodle/pit bull crosses for sale. Not pretty dogs at all. What would they be Pitdoodles? PoodleBulls? (sire was the pit, dam was the Spoo)


It had the opposite effect on me. Lol I saw the title and thought "Whoa! a pitbull poodle cross?! I've never thought of that, I wonder what it looks like!"

Then I opened it and I'm like oh.. A pitbull AND a poodle.


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

Cute name for a light colored poodle


----------



## PoodleElements (Sep 20, 2014)

outwest said:


> Are you sure that pit is 4 months old? She's huge.  I can not tell a lie. I really dislike them. It's not only those massive faces with beady little eyes, either. I have had one too many bad experiences and one too many vet bills due to a pitbull to ever like them. I am glad your two got along today, though. I cross the street if I see one. ick
> 
> Your poodle, on the other hand, is gorgeous.


I have to agree with you here. I think they are cute... But the whole vibe they have with them really irritates me. A lot of people try to buy pit bulls to look gangster which irritates me, and then there are people who try to act like they are all unique because they have a.pit bull and they are so "misunderstood"... Where I come from, truly being unique is owning a Poodle! Everyone has a Pit Bull or mix around here. I think Poodles are the ones who have the bad rap, everyone thinks they are foo foo sissy dogs, but they are just as protective as any other dog, and just as athletic! Plus they are awesome hunting dogs.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

BorderKelpie said:


> Too cute!
> 
> To be honest, though, the title scared me a little. A few weeks ago when I was snooping through CraigsList, I saw an ad for poodle/pit bull crosses for sale. Not pretty dogs at all. What would they be Pitdoodles? PoodleBulls? (sire was the pit, dam was the Spoo)


Bullpoos.


----------

